
Why seismologists didn’t see Mexico’s deadly earthquake coming - Mz
https://theconversation.com/why-seismologists-didnt-see-mexicos-deadly-earthquake-coming-83865
======
MicroBerto
But a guy in /r/conspiracy did....

